# Brake Flush



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

My mechanic is saying that my brakes fluid needs to be changed at 60,000.

I did check my owners manual (2012) but it doesn't say anything about the change.

So, is it wise to change it or is my mechanic yanking my chain?

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's not a bad idea. Brake fluid is hygroscopic. Which means, given a chance, it will absorb moisture from the air. In extreme cases, if contaminated fluid becomes hot, it will form a steam bubble and you'll loose your brakes. 

But for most people, what it does is rusts their cylinders and ABS unit. If you google the question "how often should I change brake fluid", you'll see a number of opinions - but many think it's a good idea.

Edit: This looks like a decent link.

Edit2: Another link


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It is a good idea, I just don't know anyone who has actually done it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I flushed the brake fluid on my 1988 Caprice when it hit 10 years old. The old brake fluid came out very dark, almost like molasses. This was not an easy job and I went through three or four litres of brake fluid doing it. But that vehicle had conventional brakes and not ABS. I did it myself because my mechanic refused to do it for me, citing the age of the vehicle and risk of breaking a bleeder valve. I don't recall any change in the brake feel or performance and I'm not sure I'd do it again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

money_man said:


> It is a good idea, I just don't know anyone who has actually done it.


The second link I posted suggested it was a good idea while doing other brake work. That's when I've had it done.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where I live, brake lines rot off from the salt long before they rot from the inside.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure about the 2012 Cruze, but the maintenance schedule for my 2014 recommends changing the brake fluid every 10 years or 150,000 miles (whichever comes first). HOWEVER, the maintenance schedule for the 2015 Cruze recommends every 3 years or 45,000 miles.


- Joe


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Odd.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You know, I recall reading that GM has dropped the longstanding Delco Supreme II brake fluid and replaced it with something else. 

I've searched the web but can't find it. Maybe the change of brake fluid has necessitated this change in the service schedule.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is the Delco supreme fluid synthetic?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Thumbing through the owner's manuals was interesting:

*2015*
DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 19299818, in
Canada 19299819).
3 years/135,000 (45,000 for Severe)

*2014*
DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 19299818, in
Canada 19299819).
10 years/150,000

*2013*
DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 88863461, in
Canada 88863462).
10 years/150,000

*2012*
DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 88863461, in
Canada 88863462).
No schedule 

*2011*
DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 88863461, in
Canada 88863462).
No schedule

Now get this: Part number 88863461 is showing as discontinued. So is the change due to different fluid or experience?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

To me it is a good idea but most do not do it. I mainly do it when it is time to put new pads on a vehicle.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Thumbing through the owner's manuals was interesting:
> 
> *2015*
> DOT 3 Hydraulic Brake Fluid (GM Part No. 19299818, in
> ...


In the 2015 owner's manual I'm seeing 3 years/45,000 miles for both Normal and Severe. 


- Joe


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> In the 2015 owner's manual I'm seeing 3 years/45,000 miles for both Normal and Severe.


Same here. I must have been looking at the wrong line or something.

Also, I noticed that the P/N and change in schedule happened in different years. So this is looking like "experience", not fluid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

With all the grief over the ignition switch litigation maybe someone revised the service schedule fearing questions of liability?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought a brake fluid tester and went to test the fluid but the reservoir is sealed (except for a little hole). Any ideas on how to test the brake fluid? Getting mine done next month figure the car build is October 26, 2010 so five years is about time. Been doing it five years on other cars and had no brake problems probably wouldn't have any even if I didn't do it but I figure it is brakes and fresh fluid won't hurt anything. This will be the first car though I am using Amsoil fluid so looking forward to getting it done and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From the way the fluid is put in from the factory, shouldn't the 1st one be done sooner?


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually flush my brake fluid once a year to avoid any moisture that could effect to brake fade.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I flushed the brake fluid on my 1988 Caprice when it hit 10 years old.


 I had my 2004 GTO brake system flushed and refilled with DOT4 in 2014 - so same here. Took my wife's 2012 CR-V to the Honda dealer this past weekend for an oil and filter change and they advised, and I had a brake fluid flush/refill (dealer recommends every 3 yrs). If you take your car the track, per BMWCCA - brake fluid can not be more than 2 yrs old to pass tech inspection.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just looked at the 2014 owner's manual. What's really odd is it says to replace the clutch fluid every 30K miles but the brake fluid every 150K miles. They're the same fluid. The 2015 manual has both at 45K miles.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> I just looked at the 2014 owner's manual. What's really odd is it says to replace the clutch fluid every 30K miles but the brake fluid every 150K miles. They're the same fluid. The 2015 manual has both at 45K miles.


They even share the same resevoir, don't they?


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

I've done a brake fluid flush on all my cars every time I do pads or rotors.
It costs about $10 for a bottle of DOT3 and takes about 10mins extra.

Sometimes I'll also do it while I have the wheels off to swap winter/summer tires.

I use a catch-cup like the one at this link. Easy peasy :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its so simple I do brake flush on all my cars every 3 years if dot 3 and 4 if dot 4 and my racing fluid from brembo


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I changed and bled mine ~30,000 miles/3 years old. MASSIVE improvement in brake pedal and clutch feel - I believe there is a small bit of air in the lines from the way they bleed them at the factory.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blancmange said:


> They even share the same resevoir, don't they?


Yes


----------



## CruzeGTR (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Camcruse,

I'm totally on board with brake fluid replacement - I agree with ChevyGuy. Let's not
confuse the terminology of "flush". There shouldn't be any foreign chemicals or cleaners
added to the brake system. A simple drain of the system of its old brake fluid, while filling it
with new brake fluid (making sure the brake system is always full during the process) is all 
that is required. In addition to potential internal rust, any contamination also has the ability
to tear, scuff, and score rubber seals which will cause a number of other brake system failures.

I offer this to all my customers as a preventative measure, and customers feel great knowing
there is brand new - clean fluid in the master cylinder and the rest of the brake system.

Hope that helps....

Conrad


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well it is a flush because after a while the copper in the lines wear off. thus floating around in the system


----------

